# a rant about painted armies



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

oks, i live 100km from my nearest club and it annoys me so much that when i do to go the same unpainted armies remain unpainted 6 months since ive last seen them, i mean comon, 6 months and they arnt under coated why, it just ruins the point of a scenery filled board if your army is unpainted. sure if they have just got the models i dont mind. hell, i dont mind if the have yellow splashed on them with an attempt at some detail, at least they tried.

ok, i think thats it, i feels better and now comes the question, what do you guys think on this, i know that not every one enjoys painting but if i manage to paint up my army to look like the 2nd best painted army at a club of twenty and i dont like painting then something is wrong.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

hells_fury said:


> oks, i live 100km from my nearest club and it annoys me so much that when i do to go the same unpainted armies remain unpainted 6 months since ive last seen them, i mean comon, 6 months and they arnt under coated why, it just ruins the point of a scenery filled board if your army is unpainted. sure if they have just got the models i dont mind. hell, i dont mind if the have yellow splashed on them with an attempt at some detail, at least they tried.
> 
> ok, i think thats it, i feels better and now comes the question, what do you guys think on this, i know that not every one enjoys painting but if i manage to paint up my army to look like the 2nd best painted army at a club of twenty and i dont like painting then something is wrong.


My Suggestion is paint there army for them then send them a bill for 500 bucks:mrgreen:

But i feel the same way i hate people who don't do ANYTHING with there armys.....even badly painted at least there unique!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly.. in the very least basecoat the models, so it at least looks like your'e working on them. I myself make it a point never to field a unit before it's painted completely. ( which is why I generally don't play huge armies.. I don't have them painted yet, and I'm a slow painter )
Last saturday, someone fielded about 2000 points worth of orcs.. only assembled, no basecoat even.. I just shuddered, and went to look at the other table.

A general rule with the academy at the local GW is that unpainted models get a -1 on every armour save/to-hit/to-wound roll.. makes people very much trying to paint them at least basicly.

An army doesn't need to be beautifully painted, but at least.. functionally.. so you can see.. hey, these are ultra-smurfs.. or hey.. these are ravenguard.. etc..

Seeing just a big blob of grey.. it's just.. horrible.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Some people don't like painting, so they refuse to do it. Yeah, it's part of the game, but people realize that you can still play the game without models being painted. I think it's kind of lame, personally, but there's not really anything you can do about it.

One of the things I've found is if I want something to be done, I have to do it myself. Either find a way to encourage people to paint their armies, or offer paint them yourself (for a nominal fee.) It's how I got into commission work. Another good way to get people to paint is to have a group painting session-- get everyone together, get some beers if you're of age, and put everyone to work on a single army. Then, the next week, sit down, paint another army. If you have ten people work on an army, it gets done pretty quickly, and you can sit around and watch a movie and hang out or whatever while you work.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

I would joke about making an army whose color is grey just for those people too lazy to paint, but no, it would irritate me too. Do most of my gaming on Vassal right now due to $$$ issues, but I would definitely want to see them at least painted before I played anything - hell, I've probably spent more time doing mock-ups of schemes than anything else where 40k is concerned.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Some people don't like painting, so they refuse to do it. Yeah, it's part of the game, but people realize that you can still play the game without models being painted. I think it's kind of lame, personally, but there's not really anything you can do about it.
> 
> One of the things I've found is if I want something to be done, I have to do it myself. Either find a way to encourage people to paint their armies, or offer paint them yourself (for a nominal fee.) It's how I got into commission work. Another good way to get people to paint is to have a group painting session-- get everyone together, get some beers if you're of age, and put everyone to work on a single army. Then, the next week, sit down, paint another army. If you have ten people work on an army, it gets done pretty quickly, and you can sit around and watch a movie and hang out or whatever while you work.



Hmmm Does talking about this make us all


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought over 1500 points worth of Space Marines when I jumped in to the game. Between then and now I have nearly 2200 points worth. That was months ago and I haven't even built some of them yet, much less painted. I have played practice games with my Marines mostly unpainted, but that's because I just wanted to play. I've still been painting but...god...there are so many models to paint...

But that's understandable. In regards to people who refuse to paint their models...it is a bit of a let down. One of the coolest parts about Warhammer is seeing someone elses awesome army. I don't even like the people who just splash a generic color with no regards to detail.

And I second the ideas offered by the Son of Horus. When I brainwashed my friends in to jumping in to Warhammer with me we would always meet up at one of their houses with a brick of beer and spend hours painting. It has been a while since we have done that mainly because of scheduling problems, but it is definitely a motivating and productive method. But I'd never let anyone else paint my stuff, even if it is just one of my tactical marines. I'm just like that.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

No, playing games with little spacemen is what makes us nerdy. 

I too prefer to play against a painted army. It makes a much more satisfactory game.

My club started a league (it started at 500pts) to encourage kids to paint their stuff.

If they wanted to play, they had to have xxx points assembled and painted (in a legal list).
So the noob SM players had their 2 tactical squads and commander done (painted badly, but still painted. Even the ork player had his stuff painted).

Next round was 500pts (teams of 2) with each player fielding their 500pts against a similar opposing team. 
Round 3 was 750 pts, 4 was 750 teams, 5 was 1000pts each, 6 was 1000pts teams and the final round is 1500pts individual.

If the player cannot field the points level painted for that round, they drop out (they were told this in advance in order to light the proverbial fire under their butts). So far we've had NO dropouts (and the 1500pt finals are in two weeks).


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

That's definitely one way to encourage some hardcore painting and maybe get some of them really interested in painting for its own sake. Sounds awesome, CD.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I am slowly but steady working my way through my Orks right now I have yet the following to paint:
12 Lootaz
12 Burnaboyz
14Bikers
5 Nobbikers
1 Warboss on bike
1 Warboss
1 Bigmek on bike (Wazzdaka equivalent)
1 Battlewagon
10 Kommandoz including 2 Burnaboyz
1 Snikrot
14 Stormboyz
1 Stormboyboss
1 Zagstruk
1 Battlewagon
1 Pikkup
1 Looted Wagon

to finish (I paint similar things at the same time... saves me time ):
4 Koptaz
3 Pikkupz
10 Tank Bustaz

Some work here and there in the already painted stuff as I find always something to do better :grin:

and of course a whole Necron army... but I am working my way through the stuff steady but continously.. at least one unit in a week :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As I said, I'm a slow painter myself.. I still have about 50 girls still in the box, and a bunch of tanks/vehicles.

Getting together with some friends and all sitting down and painting stuff while chatting about whatever is a fun way to get your models painted. I generally visit the GW and go paint over there when I can, since it's more fun to sit over there and chat with other wargamers while I work on models. And it's always nice to have a 2nd opinion about which colour or whatnot to best use.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I've always refused to play games with unpainted models, since i've paid so much for my little toy soldiers i like to give each model a couple days attention to get them to a good standard of painting. :victory:

I do understand why people dont want to paint because they only want to play, but there are people out there who will do commission work to a standard they might be happy with.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I never field non painted units which was fine with my csm but its taking a while to get my Ork army playable.

The one reason I dont like plastic or undercoated armies is I find it hard to tell what some things are if they are just black. 

I wish somepeople would atleast make some effort. I played at my local GW at Christmas against a Eldar player, he had two units painted the rest all black. Then this summer I come back from uni and go to my game night and he is there. I play him and notice that he has made no progress on his army other than a few new units painted black. It had been months and he still had no even put the basecoat on these models


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I'm pretty lax if it's a work in progress. I play with a lot of newer players and they don't all have the time to get an army up to standard. But they're making an effort so I let it slide.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

If someone is making the effort, no matter if it's 'badly' painted or not, I appreciate it.
It shows they WANT to go that mile and get a nice painted army.
If it's badly done, I'll gladly give them pointers on how to improve, or what they can do to make their mahreens look more awesome. Simple things that go a loong way.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

moo said:


> I do understand why people dont want to paint because they only want to play, but there are people out there who will do commission work to a standard they might be happy with.


It's how I pay my rent these days. And amazingly, business is booming.


I've always sort of held myself to the standard of "if it's not painted, I won't play with it", but at the same time, I realize that if I hold everyone else to the same standard, and refuse to play a game with someone whose army isn't painted, then I'm never going to get to play the game. Two even averagely painted armies on the table adds such a huge amount to the game that I've never understood why people who are focused entirely on playing the game and don't care for painting don't at least sit down and paint their stuff to a minimal standard. 

I do hear a lot of people say, "But I can't paint!" and to them, I always reply-- come into the store on Saturday around noon and I'll teach you. But that doesn't work for everyone. The simple truth of the matter is that anyone can paint. Learning to like to paint makes it easier to get better results, I think, and the only way you ever learn to like painting is to sit down and learn how to do it well. It's an odd catch 22, I think. 

I'm not that artistically talented, which sounds odd to say, given that I make about $1500 a month painting plastic spacemen. I'm entirely self-taught, and as a result, I'm convinced that even if someone's not particularly artsy, they can learn to paint to at least a tabletop quality. These days, Games Workshop has gone to great lengths to make painting as easy as they can, with things like the foundation range and their washes. Even the "I can't paint" crowd can, if properly motivated, sit down with a standard hobby brush, apply a basecoat of a foundation paint to a miniature, and wash it with the appropriate wash, and get a squad done in about an hour and a half. 

When I first got into the hobby, I was far more interested in playing the game than painting my Space Marines. Now, I'm the exact opposite. But the real motivator for me to paint was that in order to play at the store on what we simply referred to as "the good table"-- not a fold-out card table-- your army had to be entirely painted to the tournament standard of the time (three colors.) My first models were HORRENDOUS (remind me to get one out of storage sometime-- I've kept a few away from taking a bath in Simple Green purely for nostalagia reasons-- I'll post a picture or three for laughs), but they were painted. 

That system of "it's got to be painted to play with it" has gone out the window, and I don't really think it's a good idea to put back into place since it alienates people. If it's genuinely a problem with your group and nobody paints their army, maybe it's not a bad idea to make the "it's got to be painted to be played" rule.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

the thing is... I am somehow a very nit-picky person when it comes to such stuff yo you might understand that painting "just" three colors is out of question!
even my "ugliest" ork boy has at least 5 colors + washing and accentuate them... ^^
so I need some time but after all what I put on the table is satisfying my high standard ^^


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't care, a games a game, some people might just hate painting, I know I do (but only GW models, I don't like spending hours on a unit that stays on the table for 1 turn), or they might be on another project, or maybe they just don't give a damn, they just wanna game.


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll admit that for years I fielded unpainted, though mostly primed, armies, but I've started to really get active on the painting front and you know what its alot more rewarding to fight a battle with them
now I just gotta paint the other couple hundred models lying around


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

chromedog said:


> No, playing games with little spacemen is what makes us nerdy.
> 
> I too prefer to play against a painted army. It makes a much more satisfactory game.
> 
> ...


This...is frakkin' BRILLIANT.

I refuse to play with unpainted miniatures, even if it means they are basecoated and un-detailed.

This may be harsh, but with SM, how could you NOT field a painted army? Even if you suck at painting, prime them black, drybrush dark grey, dark green, or dark blue, wash em with an appropriate color GW wash, slap some gun metal on the weapons, and VOILA you have a painted army! Well...at least it's not bare plactics or metal...


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

You know...a long time ago I used to give speed painting demonstrations at local game stores. I should start that up again at my 2 local FLGS.

I speed paint entire units to a good table top standard. I should show others how to do the same.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Volchek, 
any chance of a tut?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's how I pay my rent these days. And amazingly, business is booming.


Well i have been considering doing some commission work soon  i think it might be a good money maker altho time is always a killer considering i already have two jobs :/ so a 3rd would sap away any free time lol.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Maby people dont want to buy paint?

I couldnt give a dam if someones army isnt painted personaly. So long as I have fun. If theyre army isnt painted and theyre a rules lawyer and/or powergamer, thats when it starts getting lame. But the painting really doesnt change much in this situation...


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> A general rule with the academy at the local GW is that unpainted models get a -1 on every armour save/to-hit/to-wound roll.. makes people very much trying to paint them at least basicly.


I love it, you are a GOD! Now to find a way to get this implemented... Could be ahrd since the store owner is the worst offender of the group.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Its funny, when I was using unpainted models I never won a single game.

After getting my csm painted recently, I haven't lost in 10 weeks.

Coincedence? I think not:grin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Ofcourse not.. Painted miniatures will always Out-Awesome unpainted miniatures.. by a mile.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

For it pleases the dice gods when the unit is painted, yea: for the painted guardsmen will thrash the unpainted terminators ( II Undercoats 3v7) 

:biggrin:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i agree i dont like playing with unpainted models whther they are mine or my opponenets. evne if a unit would be rly useful to me if i havnt painted them i dont even consider them usable. just like, oh well those arent painte dyet so i have to go with something else. i do think a gray army on the board takes a lto fo fun out of it. the game is supposed to be about watching your armies duke it out, and since it is a dice game it can always go either way. which to me personally means that if your playing just to play and win a board game its the wrong game. but yeah, to each his own. most people i am friends with who have gotten some stuff are way too slow at getting there stuff painted, they also say they want to but then as you've said, a long time later i'll call them up and i get, nah man i havnt painted anything else yet. ugh lol. i even only paint like once or twice a week but still.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont really care just as long as it isnt "The Grey Legion" I'm fine with it.

Also the thing where you say painted armies play better? I've wiped a fully painted marine army off the board in 2 turns...


----------



## Pako (May 28, 2009)

Most of my stuff went unpainted for the first few games I've played since getting back into the hobby. Recently though, a very artistic friend of mine offered to paint them for me purely for his own enjoyment, so i gave him all my models and paints and told him to go for it. Down side i won't get to play for several weeks. Upside is i'll have one helluva nice looking DA/RW/DW army :victory:

Moral of the story: Find artistic friends or others that may be interested in painting your models for you/doing a commission if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

Thuellai said:


> I would joke about making an army whose color is grey just for those people too lazy to paint


coffspacewolvescoff


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I field a mostly unpainted army, that has been a work in progress for over a year now (I have a tactical squad, most of an assault squad, rhino, dread and a couple of other marines totally painted) but for me, I work 20+ hours a week, go to a University full time, and have a fiance, so my painting time is very slim. It takes me a couple of hours to paint one guy because if I am going to paint something, I am going to do it well. Layers of bleached bone to get a nice consistent color and layering plus highlighting and black armor takes a long time to highlight well. I also do all insignia by free hand (I have a 2nd founding chapter after the Raven Guard), so it takes a long time to paint something, and if I do paint it's hard to do it more than a little bit at a time. 


Either way, be mindful of people's situations, and understand it. I'd rather play an unpainted army than one that I rushed to get painted and then must redo it again later.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

Volchek said:


> This...is frakkin' BRILLIANT.
> 
> I refuse to play with unpainted miniatures, even if it means they are basecoated and un-detailed.
> 
> This may be harsh, but with SM, how could you NOT field a painted army? Even if you suck at painting, prime them black, drybrush dark grey, dark green, or dark blue, wash em with an appropriate color GW wash, slap some gun metal on the weapons, and VOILA you have a painted army! Well...at least it's not bare plactics or metal...


refusing is over the top in my view, a games a game, sure painted armies are great to veruse but having a game is better then none yes i know i whined about it but it was about the fact that over 6-7 months 3 have done nothing while 1 had tried.



Khazaddum said:


> Its funny, when I was using unpainted models I never won a single game.
> 
> After getting my csm painted recently, I haven't lost in 10 weeks.
> 
> Coincedence? I think not:grin:


lol, same for me, since my sisters have been painted to a decent quality not only are they winning but they are pullingoff some pretty good results, a squad of 9 sisters beat a dark eldar talos in cc one round, sure it ripped them apart over the next 4 rounds but the guy was really annoyed that his talos couldnt kill my sisters

anyways about my sisters, they get 30 mins to each troop, undercoated black, blue robe, boltgun metal on metal stuff, gold on some decorations, a plain face no lips or eyes with some ice blue highlighting. nothing else, basic painting and a bit of highlighting and imo they look great, now if i had skill to do the faces that would be awesome looking models haha but point is i dont paint much, im not good, but i have a respectable looking army. nobody has an excuse


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Most of my stuff is unpainted.

The reason's pretty simple.

I hate painting. Utterly loathe it.

And since this is a hobby I'm in for fun, I'm certainly not about to do something I hate.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Most of my stuff is unpainted.
> 
> The reason's pretty simple.
> 
> ...


i think a lot of people hate it, so do i but it makes the game more enjoyable, plus its not hard to undercoat black and add one or two colours so it looks ok


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> i think a lot of people hate it, so do i but it makes the game more enjoyable, plus its not hard to undercoat black and add one or two colours so it looks ok


I think you have a rather limited notion of the word "hate."

Allow me to specify.

The mere act of putting a brush to the surface of a model makes me _angry._

It is certainly not something I'm going to devote either time or money to.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Cole Deschain said:


> I think you have a rather limited notion of the word "hate."
> 
> Allow me to specify.
> 
> ...


then i take it you pay to have your model's painted? Or do you leave them grey?

Just listening to people who paint\don't paint there models give's me a general idea of who here plays in official Gw events since you are REQUIRED to have a fully painted army.:wink:


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

ive painted like 3/4 my army an unfortunatly the other 1/4 isnt even undercoated but as that is the case with in the next month they will be painted


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> then i take it you pay to have your model's painted? Or do you leave them grey?


I am far too poor to pay for my entire Ork army to get painted. My Space Marines, likewise. I have a few painted models from back when I could be arsed to pay someone to do it.



> Just listening to people who paintdon't paint there models give's me a general idea of who here plays in official Gw events since you are REQUIRED to have a fully painted army.:wink:


"Official" GW events are few and far between hereabouts.

Nor would I go if they were common.

I fail to see how they have the right to tell me what to do with things I own.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> I fail to see how they have the right to tell me what to do with things I own.


and i fail to see how you have the right to tell them how to run their events?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Actually, just about any tournament that is organised requires you to field a painted army. Last one I was at, you were allowed to have 1 unit unpainted, but if you did, you'd get 0 points for painting.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Actually, just about any tournament that is organised requires you to field a painted army. Last one I was at, you were allowed to have 1 unit unpainted, but if you did, you'd get 0 points for painting.


Yup, and painting orks is dirty cheap and easy. Gretchen green base, then wash With Dev Mud. And then paint weapons\eye's. Simple as that 

As for marines if you want cheap to paint big brush + Blue Paint = Ultramarines


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> and i fail to see how you have the right to tell them how to run their events?


...

Wow.

Way to miss the point.

See, that's why I _don't go._

They do their thing. I do mine.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Where do we draw the line, though? There are those who don't like unpainted armies and nothing the owners say will convince them that it is not some sort of mortal sin to make 'no effort' to put paint on them in any way. Many are the arguments put forth, advice and general ranting about why only painted miniatures are acceptable. But if we go with that, then why don't we start requring more of the painted standard until we get to the point when we get threads that start 'My opponent hasn't won ANY Golden Daemons for their army, that just ruins the spectacle for me...'?
This is a hobby that combines many different activities and channels them towards a single end. We can take any, and all, of these activities and put them in any order we want. If the person I'm playing against is fun to play, then I'll play with paper tokens because it is the social interaction that is important; painted and converted are gravy, not essential. People have fun in different ways and prioritise different things, and we should be more accepting of this and less prone to judging them just because they don't see things the way we do. Which is fairly good advice for most life situations, really.

GFP


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive painted almost all of my nid army.. but then basecoat white plus 2-3 different washes to get the colours/markings is quite easy and quick. Think I need to do another 6 gaunts, a lictor (done 2, never gonna use 3 in a game anyway) and abut 5 warriors. I can out out a fully painted army if I want to (or just by chance) but Im just about the only person I know who does.

My SW are mostly painted but suffer from my hatred of painting marines...

I've also started to collect ogres in the last 4 months or so, Im afraid all my love goes on the cool models I get as I get them... so almost all my hero/special/rare choices are painted (or about to be) while the core choices are almost universally black (oh god, my nightmares are about painting gnoblars- Im limitting myself to 40 because I might have a breakdown if I have to think about painting any more then that).


While I loathe painting I see it as a chore that needs doing, and it does mean I get more involved with the game- I barely notice when an unpainted model gets killed.. but you dare fire at my beloved painted guys and the current skirmish will be upgraded to full blown blood feud.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I also agree, although, my army is still 20% unpainted, I do try to make sure I take mostly painted stuff to a game. I just don't like the unmade issue. Where you see an army playing with only the torso and no arms, and no equipment. That in my opinion, is one of the worst things I see.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

... it's just a game anyway :grin:

But my Orks will never go cheap and never go dirty :biggrin:


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

See and I frequently have to play unmade as I refuse to assemble anything until it is painted. Having that gun glued to your chest jsut makes it too hard to paint the detailing. I base everything on the sprue, spraypaint the bases brown then glue the legs and torso to the base to get a "useable" model. Then again when I buy an army I usually pick up 1500-2000 points at a time and bring them all to the torso only point before detail painting anything. Models with non standard equipment are next followed by command then finally by the rest of the squad. 

How can I stand it? Well when my opponents are AoBR Orks that were snipped off the sprue and not even gles into their slots and empy bases to represent Necron warriors.... I don't feel bad.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would say that the majority of all models currently in collections around the world are un-painted,in some ways its actually better for people not to paint them if they are not truly serious about the hobby, at least that way they retain some resell value as opposed to some of the horrific paint jobs seen on ebay/wargames shows as pro painted.
I used to paint for profit back in the day and i had to turn away vast amounts of work due to time constraints,used to charge £2 per infantry model for basic base coated neatly painted models. Its not a lot of money but i could knock out a 10 man unit in a night while watching tv.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Where do we draw the line, though? There are those who don't like unpainted armies and nothing the owners say will convince them that it is not some sort of mortal sin to make 'no effort' to put paint on them in any way. Many are the arguments put forth, advice and general ranting about why only painted miniatures are acceptable. But if we go with that, then why don't we start requring more of the painted standard until we get to the point when we get threads that start 'My opponent hasn't won ANY Golden Daemons for their army, that just ruins the spectacle for me...'?
> This is a hobby that combines many different activities and channels them towards a single end. We can take any, and all, of these activities and put them in any order we want. If the person I'm playing against is fun to play, then I'll play with paper tokens because it is the social interaction that is important; painted and converted are gravy, not essential. People have fun in different ways and prioritise different things, and we should be more accepting of this and less prone to judging them just because they don't see things the way we do. Which is fairly good advice for most life situations, really.
> 
> GFP


point but this is more along people who never bother to try and paint the minis, i dont mind a horrendous blob of yellow with red lines, at least they tried, but a model with nothing on it and hasnt changed in 6 months just looks yucky. the games are more enjoyable to me when there is paint on both armies, everything just looks good.


----------



## sirjj (Oct 4, 2007)

Talos said:


> I never field non painted units which was fine with my csm but its taking a while to get my Ork army playable.
> 
> The one reason I dont like plastic or undercoated armies is I find it hard to tell what some things are if they are just black.
> 
> I wish somepeople would atleast make some effort. I played at my local GW at Christmas against a Eldar player, he had two units painted the rest all black. Then this summer I come back from uni and go to my game night and he is there. I play him and notice that he has made no progress on his army other than a few new units painted black. It had been months and he still had no even put the basecoat on these models


did you stop to think that he would rather spend his rather limited spare time playing the game rather than painting them and not being able to play?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> i dont mind a horrendous blob of yellow with red lines, at least they tried, but a model with nothing on it and hasnt changed in 6 months just looks yucky. the games are more enjoyable to me when there is paint on both armies, everything just looks good.



See, I disagree completely. We have a few local players whose paint jobs are so horrendous that they really _did_ look better before they got drywalled.


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

I find it interesting that there are so many "hardcores" as the case may be on either side of the painted vs. not painted debate.
Personally, I got started in 40k because I liked painting the models first then got into the game after. Painting mini's was around long before GW came into the picture and to me WHFB WH40k and the like was an extention of the painted mini's not the other way around. On the other hand when i wants to play me a game of 40k it doesn't matter the state of my models or my opponents. I do like to see painted models on the field as it adds a richer lvl to gameplay, but its nothing i get too stuffy about.
In terms of those who refuse to paint them, I don't understand why you spend all the money you spend on the models just to do nothing with them but play, when you could save the cash and just play the video games.
I am still pretty new around here but one of the threads that i saw right away was the Army Painting Challenge. I think that kind of thing is another awesome motivator and fun because you get to see what others are painting from month to month.

That's my 2 bits anyway.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Personally I don't use stuff unless its fully painted. Thd only exception was a rhino which I only managed to basecoat, because I needed it for a torney with some mates. For me its all about the spectacle. I gain far more pleasure from using a fully painted army.

However I don't mind if my oponents army isn't painted. Even bare plastic is ok. I would prefer it, but everyone gets something different from this hobby. Who am I to dictate what they should or shouldn't do with their mini's. As long as I know what is what, and they're a good oponent (i.e. friendly, fun) I'm fine with it.

Some have time constraints, so cannot get much painting done nd want to wait untill they have time to do a good job.
Some may severly dislike painting.
Some may not have the money/not want to spend money on getting someone to do the painting for them.
At the end of the day, which part of the hobby people focus on is up to them.

If they ask how I find the time, or for suggestions on quick painting I'll give advice, otherwise I'll focus on enjoying the game.

Cheers
General


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

I, too, got into the hobby from the painting angle. It took me almost ten years of collecting minis before I had my first army. I enjoy playing 40K, but at this point I'm not the best player.
I'll play against anyone, but unpainted armies make me a little sad, because I can see the potential.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i prefer modelling, but the paniting is goo fun. my army inst far from fully painted now thinking about it!


----------

